# Google- 5 Simple Steps to Cure IBS - Huffington Post (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*5 Simple Steps to Cure IBS**Huffington Post (blog)*But it's a very real problem for the 60 million people -- that's 20 percent of Americans -- who have *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). *...*Study: Group Hypnotherapy Reduces *IBS* Symptoms<nobr>About - News & Issues (blog)</nobr><nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

